

Koding.com is public - social development in the cloud  - snide
http://www.koding.com
This looks pretty well designed. Haven&#x27;t jumped into the guts yet, but seems well laid out.
======
snide
Think they could probably use a better landing page then showing the activity
stream. Here's a two minute video that shows it off a little better.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCHKLvpIXUA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCHKLvpIXUA)

